# Deer Season Almost Here



## stihl in ky (Oct 12, 2011)

Ky gun season is only four weeks away. Can't wait to put some meat in the freezer. I usually try and get about three does a year and maybe a buck if he's decent in size. Would rather eat a doe anyway and there are plenty of them. Anybody else getting ready? Good luck and be safe.


----------

